# real haunted places



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

came across this site see if there is any real haunted houses near you--- http://www.haunted-places.com/paranorm.htm


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

Cool pyro thanks for sharing!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

That is a cool site.


----------



## HauntedHacienda (Sep 16, 2008)

Actually, the nearest Large Town, Taos, NM is Full to overflowing with Spirit Energies.
Even this town was founded on a Spirit Happening.


----------

